# GT5K steering wheel alignment



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Spent the day getting acquainted with my new machine. installing mulch kit (Sears 10% off, had to get it) and making adjustments. Noticed the steering wheel is off center, checked owners manual and great instructions say remove wheel and put on straight and retighten. Duh, really? 

Does the center cover just pop off? Had a screwdriver under but don't want to break anything. I'm assuming it comes off and theres a nut underneath. Has anyone adjusted the alignment on theirs?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The cover on my GT pops off and exposes the nut. Mine is a few years old so you may want to look at a parts diagram and see if you see where the tabs are. Mine came in a crate without the steering wheel or seat installed so I was sure to put in on straight. But after 4-5 years it hasn't been knocked out of alignment.


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

The cover on the steering wheel just snaps on. There are 4 tabs that hold it in place. Usually the cover can be snapped off by prying it up. If you look underneath the wheel, you can find the 4 tabs and pry them open with a small screwdriver. The rest is easy.


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks, figured as much. LIke I said pried up a little on it but it was late in the day and was one of those last minute "let me just do one more thing and then I'll quit" fixes. I've found that 99% of the time with those I should really have quit B4 doing cause I wind up screwing it up. Actually plan B worked out better. Cleaned up the new toy, parked it outside the barn to admire and sat on the step sucking down a cold one.

Also have to cut hole in the dash plate to mount Northern tools hour meter.

Thanks again.


----------

